# How Do You Use Stock Recovery?....



## Bendr0id (Sep 29, 2011)

Okay, I am still on my warpath to get to a .893 radio update. I have skipped the cheesecake method since P3Droid has zipped up the OTA updates for easier install. You have to install them through the stock recovery screen though. I know how to get there and I know that the Volume Down is the browse and the Volume Up is the selector. My question is...what I am I browsing and what am I selecting. 
I have clicked on Recovery and it goes to the little Android Guy and an Exclamation wrapped in a triangle and just sits there. I have placed the .886-.893 OTA update on the EXT SD card and have confirmed MD5 to make sure download is legit. What's next?

Thanks for dealing with the "Not So Up On That" people like me...

UPDATE:

Okay after trying to go through the process a couple more times...when I got to the Android Guy and Triangle I pressed the power button and held it for a moment and then it got to a recovery screen that I recognized (much like the OG Droid). I am now in the process of updating to the new .893 Update. I just hope my "Perma-Root" holds up.

UPDATE 2:

Just an update for anyone that might be in the same boat as me or just cares about me....(You know you do). SUCCESS. I am now sitting on the .893 Radio and as far as I can tell am still rooted (Superuser is still there).

About to install bootstrap and flash custom recovery and sit tight for the newest 2.1 R3Blurred update.


----------



## BrownHornet72 (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm in the same boat you are!!! LOL have the .886-.893 as well, but wasnt sure how to flash it in stock and if to keep it on sdcard-ext or not?


----------



## BrownHornet72 (Jun 8, 2011)

Bendr0id said:


> Okay, I am still on my warpath to get to a .893 radio update. I have skipped the cheesecake method since P3Droid has zipped up the OTA updates for easier install. You have to install them through the stock recovery screen though. I know how to get there and I know that the Volume Down is the browse and the Volume Up is the selector. My question is...what I am I browsing and what am I selecting.
> I have clicked on Recovery and it goes to the little Android Guy and an Exclamation wrapped in a triangle and just sits there. I have placed the .886-.893 OTA update on the EXT SD card and have confirmed MD5 to make sure download is legit. What's next?
> 
> Thanks for dealing with the "Not So Up On That" people like me...
> ...


 Do i need to wipe before applying update while in stock recovery?


----------



## BrownHornet72 (Jun 8, 2011)

Took a leap of faith and flashed .886-.893 via stock recovery without wiping and success!! Kept root as well via P3's method!!


----------



## Bendr0id (Sep 29, 2011)

Sorry, I just got off work. There was really no need to wipe since you should already be on a clean install. (At least that is where I was before trying).


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------

